# 91 First gen cummins



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Racing my truck the other day... (love this ol girl) shifted hard into 3rd! and BOOOMMB! 3rd gear=gone... guess its time to rebuild it! I wont lie it sucks... but im glad it lasted the 225,000 miles of pure death to get this far!


----------

